# Gorilla Cart 4 cu-ft 600 lbs - two models available?



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I am planning to buy a 4 cubic ft 600 lbs capacity Gorilla Cart before next spring and I see Amazon has a great deal at $69.98 but there's another model that appears to be a newer/improved version at $99.99 elsewhere?

Any thoughts as to whether the other version is really better? That's the one that I saw on display at Home Depot and I watched the manufacturer's video and it appears to be their improved version.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Here are better pics from the Amazon listing:


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

I got the 6 cu one and its amazing. Paid for itself in one weekend of use.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

steve392 said:


> I got the 6 cu one and its amazing. Paid for itself in one weekend of use.


Boy you ain't kidding. Same here, worth the upgrade :thumbup:


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

My only issue is with the tires, i wish it had the airless tires like the ones listed above. I did have issues with the steering section and main frame. I removed the plastic spacer that is on the front wheel section and added some grease. The steering would bind up occasionally and the plastic started to spin and get stuck making steering difficult. Since removing the one piece and greasing it. It performs flawlessly.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm a sucker for buying the best version of something, so for me it's not even a question :mrgreen:


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

I picked up the newer one at $99 at Lowe's a week ago.

I highly recommend it. It's a beast and super easy to put together.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I have the 6cu version. It's hard to overstate how good it is. It's used multiple times per week. Can't imagine using a traditional wheelbarrow! 
For 70 or $100, you will love it either way.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks all!

I will definitely go with the 4 cu-ft version as I have a small 5000 sq-ft lawn and I'm sure it'll be enough to haul around sand and mulch etc... I also have a spot in the garage where I can hang the 4 cu-ft version.

I'll pull the trigger before spring as I'm in no rush, and will just go for whatever latest version is available at the time.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

The only thing I would recommend considering.

I have the 4 cu-ft cart and absolutely love it..

BUT.

If you ever decide on doing any heavy hauling in it.. soil, sand.. etc. I would recommend getting the one with the hitch option. Even if you don't have a mower or 4 wheeler.. a neighbor might.

These carts get downright heavy when loaded full.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks @BubbaGrumpus!


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

steve392 said:


> My only issue is with the tires, i wish it had the airless tires like the ones listed above. I did have issues with the steering section and main frame. I removed the plastic spacer that is on the front wheel section and added some grease. The steering would bind up occasionally and the plastic started to spin and get stuck making steering difficult. Since removing the one piece and greasing it. It performs flawlessly.


What was the one piece you greased? I have a 4 cu ft and also had it seize on me one time - it was due to rust I believe.


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

VALawnNoob said:


> steve392 said:
> 
> 
> > My only issue is with the tires, i wish it had the airless tires like the ones listed above. I did have issues with the steering section and main frame. I removed the plastic spacer that is on the front wheel section and added some grease. The steering would bind up occasionally and the plastic started to spin and get stuck making steering difficult. Since removing the one piece and greasing it. It performs flawlessly.
> ...


Sorry it took so long to get back. The pin where the front axle/steering assembly bolts to the main frame. Mine had 2 yellow plastic pieces that assume were supposed to be bushings and not move. But eventually they started to move and no long stay in place causing the steering to bind up. I removed the lower one and used red grease on the pin and the flat surfaces.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

whatever you get, I would keep it constantly greased or oiled anywhere you can. They are awesome but they arent indestructible. Ive had one for probably 8 years, have to keep it outside but flip it up and use tree cover. I know the rain/snow doesnt help with rust but even still they are fairly cheap on the metal bits. Maybe the newer ones are getting better, they certainly look better.

You will love whatever you get but again, keep it greased and oiled to prolong life.


----------

